# What ever happened to Blackheart Amps?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just curious. They seemed to quietly disappear. Haven't thought of them in years. Inexpensive but fun according to a number of players if I recall correctly. Mods were even encouraged.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Still in business.
www.blackhearteng.com


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Still in business.
> www.blackhearteng.com


It doesn't seem like their site has been updated in quite a while. No new models in years. No dealer sites listing them currently for sales. MF in the US keeps old products listed but states this item is unavailable.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ampeg owns them, they haven't shipped product in about 2 years (or more). I liked their stuff a lot, always wished they'd do a 30 watt devil with reverb and tremolo, but it seems unlikely now. The upside is that Pytor Belov designs all of Ampegs guitar amps now. Lots of similar features but 6V6 tubes instead of el84.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

To expand on that a bit, Ampeg, Crate, and Blackheart are owned by Loud Technologies (who also own some other brands).
Loud tech. is Mackie.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmmm Blackheart goodness!








Still on the hunt for a S/H BH100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Their small amps were pretty cool too.

Hmm, too bad I never bought one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I still have my Little Ant but one thing I regretted was not getting the cab. Now it's very difficult to find one.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> Hmmmm Blackheart goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ed...te/1000283220?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Lloydminster kijiji dude!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Lloydminster kijiji dude!


Thanks brother, but just looking for the head.
He won't separate, & I understand why, that's a nice rig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Max_Power (Aug 4, 2010)

I picked up a used Handsome Devil as a second amp to use at home and was blown away by it. It's a fun and flexible amp. I tried it at practice last week out of curiosity and was surprised how well it sat in the mix. These are little gems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Max_Power said:


> I picked up a used Handsome Devil as a second amp to use at home and was blown away by it. It's a fun and flexible amp. I tried it at practice last week out of curiosity and was surprised how well it sat in the mix. These are little gems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! These will be the next generation's sleeper amps. Love my Handsome Devil.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Best buy I've made in years was the Blackheart 3w-5w head for $199.00 at the Arts in Newmarket 4 years ago (or so).

Dropped some Mullards in it and it's great.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Just curious. They seemed to quietly disappear. Haven't thought of them in years. Inexpensive but fun according to a number of players if I recall correctly. Mods were even encouraged.


Saw this on Kijiji this afternoon and had never heard of them. Did a quick search to see what the kind folks here thought of them and they seem pretty well liked...happy shopping! 

Black heart Handsome Devil 15w tube amp | amps, pedals | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Since you've brought this thread back to life. In my last post I was complaining about not having the cab for the Little Ant. Up until 2-3 years ago, Fleetsound here had a little ant head and the matching cab. I asked them if they would split it as I would like to buy the cab which is a 1x10. 2 times they told me no. Finally the third time, they said sure, let me check how much. So they sold it to me. So now I have the head and the cab.


----------



## leductdh (Dec 12, 2018)

I did find a BH-100 for 400 $ . Luv it... love the possibility of the class A and AB. 100 w 50 w 60 w and 30 w. love the classic tones.. But I'm search for a footswitch though. Does othr footswitch work with this ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I still have one.

I don’t use amps much these days. I generally just pick up the headphones.


----------



## leductdh (Dec 12, 2018)

Still happy with it


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Since this has been revived


jb welder said:


> To expand on that a bit, Ampeg, Crate, and Blackheart are owned by Loud Technologies (who also own some other brands).
> Loud tech. is Mackie.


In 2017 Loud Technologies was bought out and re-branded as Loud Audio. They make nothing but Mackie mixers now. 
Loud Audio sold Crate, and it was shut down, and then Blackheart was used to replace Crate, and it was shut down. The rest of the lines were subsequently sold off. The most interesting was the sale of Ampeg to Yamaha Guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So they don't make these at all anymore?

Pity.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Dead.
And you're right, too bad. That's sweet little amp.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool logo.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Cool logo.


Is that Joan Jett's tattoo? Did she sue them and issue a 'cease and desist'?


----------

